
Could AI Be Immortal? - brycehalley
http://m.nautil.us/issue/86/energy/could-an-ai-be-immortal
======
d3nigma
I think this depends on whether the "spirit" of an AI representation is
independent of the hardware it runs on. The human brain for examples is not
independent of it's hardware. Our state of mind is represented by billions of
neurons connected with each other. Thus, if our body is destroyed, we die. We
could create a clone, but it would be another instance of ourself. However, if
a body (e.g. a robot skeleton) is just a hull of a consciousness, then we
can't apply the definition of immortality as stated in the article. Because
although each instance of the consciousness would have a limited lifespan, the
consciousness itself becomes immortal. The best example for this is the AI
Lobsang, a reincarnated Tibetan motorcycle repairman, in the Long Earth novel
series written by Terry Pratchett and Stephen Baxter.

------
aurizon
If we have an AI with the full degree of interconnective complexity of a
human, and we want a real-time streaming backup(or 100 of them in many places
for protection via diversity) - are we making a population of AI's that will
instantly diverge from the original AI so they will initiate a new different
AI, or are we making a high density media copy, each of which can be used to
restore into memory as the original AI to start to 'live' as we power up? The
copy might be 10 years separated in time from the deathof the original AI -
unless it is not dead at all, and we now have 'n' of them, each with the same
streaming backup. All running at 10 to ?? Ghz? Things will get crowded
indeed...

------
al2o3cr
Backup tapes for a artificial general intelligence with "That is not dead
which can eternal lie, / And with strange aeons even death may die." printed
on them

